# Ruined Kirk, Perthshire, Scotland.



## spacepunk (Mar 9, 2009)

Found this old Kirk sitting defiant to the baltic conditions and the thundering nearby Dual carriageway.










































Why these numbered stones are here I don't know???





One for the tombstone fans out there.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 9, 2009)

Where's that kirk? Another one to add to the list


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 9, 2009)

Another Delightful find. Good stuff, SP.


----------



## shatters (Mar 10, 2009)

What's the bit on top of the kirk made from ? Looks almost like breeze blocks.

Phil


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Christ knows, but it was almost falling over.


----------



## BFG316 (Mar 11, 2009)

The Belfry does look like it could have been made from bits bought at B&Q and looks like it was built by some cowboys! 
Excellent pics all the same fella! And yes loved the tombstone one, a well weathered Templar stone! Any more??


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got the one pic. it was pure baltic man.
Stay tuned.


----------



## PhilW (Mar 12, 2009)

*If you want to see more of these*

If you like visiting old Scottish Churches, then get the Book. medieval Churches of Scotland, by 'Mike salter'


spacepunk said:


> Found this old Kirk sitting defiant to the baltic conditions and the thundering nearby Dual carriageway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

